
Alan Turing's Best Productivity Tricks - ColinWright
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2013/08/alan-turings-best-productivity-tricks/
======
Afal
Alan Turing's Dotfiles (He Used Vim!)

Alan Turing's Node Mongo Nginx Stack Config

Alan Turing's Thoughts On Edward Snowden

Alan Turing's Guide To Constructors In JavaScript

~~~
hatu
Nikola Tesla's top 10 CSS tips

Einstein's favorite MVC framework

~~~
sp332
E = M V_c ^ 2

~~~
fogus
It's almost worth creating an MVC framework just to call it this.

------
jgrahamc
Trick #0: be a genius.

Also, missing from this is "Talk to the Teddy Bear":
[http://blog.jgc.org/2010/05/talking-to-
porgy.html](http://blog.jgc.org/2010/05/talking-to-porgy.html)

~~~
laumars
Being clever is only half the battle. Turing (amongst many others) had the
perseverance to apply their intellect. Plenty of smart people - including
geniuses - are happy to glide through life on their intelligence while
applying the minimum effort they need to.

As for Porgy, I "met" him in person earlier this year when visiting a
Bletchley Park. I was oddly surprised at just how humble that teddy looks in
real life. I found it a great reminder just how hard times must have been
during WWII and how much industry and technology have advanced since. Which is
odd because you'd think the Bombe _et al_ would be enough of a reminder
itself. But I guess being a nerd I've grown up fascinated by those early
machines so struggle to equate the wider development of society using the
evolution of computers as my yardstick. But I'm digressing massively now :)

~~~
wslh
_Being clever is only half the battle. Turing (amongst many others) had the
perseverance to apply their intellect. Plenty of smart people - including
geniuses - are happy to glide through life on their intelligence while
applying the minimum effort they need to._

I am going against this HN mantra in this special case: if you are a genius
like Turing, I mean a genius of genius of genius of ..., someone who is a
genius at another scale. Then you don't need too much effort to move forward
or the effort flows and you don't need to transpirate it.

~~~
stiff
Do you have any references to back up your claim? Stanislaw Ulam, who was the
coauthor of the successful atomic bomb design, describes in his memoirs how in
his students day he would think on a mathematical problem even for more than
10 hours straight, up to the point of almost suffering a mental breakdown on
one occasion. I used to share this belief of yours, but reading memoirs and
biographies of really successful people actually convinced me otherwise, they
were working really hard.

In fact, you often have the illusion that someone is a genius, because he
works so much harder than you and has done so for a long enough period.

~~~
wslh
_Do you have any references to back up your claim?_

First my personal ones knowing people at different genius levels. Second, I
can find references supporting both sides without a meta-analysis so that will
not work on either side. As a final comment something can be valid sometimes,
do you think that there is not a few cases where people don't need to make a
great effort?

The Stanislaw's comment doesn't invalidate what I said. Other people spending
this same hours will not achieve the same as him. Also, I spent many years
thinking in algorithms and developing software daily for more than 10 hours
straight without having big achievements in the genius sense.

~~~
laumars
_> The Stanislaw's comment doesn't invalidate what I said. Other people
spending this same hours will not achieve the same as him. Also, I spent many
years thinking in algorithms and developing software daily for more than 10
hours straight without having big achievements in the genius sense._

Maybe you're working on the wrong projects? Or maybe you're just complaining
about fame (eg person _x_ 's achievements rewarded them with more fame than
person _y_ 's achievements). In any case, you're digressing from your original
point which I took objection too.

~~~
wslh
> Maybe you're working on the wrong projects?

Probably.

> maybe you're just complaining about fame (eg person x's achievements
> rewarded them with more fame than person y's achievements). No

> In any case, you're digressing from your original point which I took
> objection too.

I replied to another comment in this thread that opened a new thread. I am not
a robot.

------
hatu
This reads like some bubbly day-time entertainment news piece. "You don’t
accomplish all that without some clever productivity tricks." There are so
many important things you can write about Turing but this is not one of them.

------
michael_nielsen
Turing was very good at finding good problems, and then had the courage to
work on them.

The Lifehacker list is amusing, at best. I quickly run out of fingers and toes
if I count the mathematicians I know who are runners, have messy desks, and
break big problems down into small problems. Few, if any, of them are near to
having Turing's influence.

~~~
coldtea
On the other hand, they ARE mathematicians. Presumably with Phds. Working at
some university.

That's enough accomplishment for a Lifehacker reader.

------
droob
Alan Turing's Best Bio Paragraphs That Can Be Turned Into Posts To Meet Your
Quota

------
mathattack
"I asked [Turing] one day why he punished himself so much in training. He told
me, ” I have such a stressful job that the only way I can get it out of my
mind is by running hard.”"

I like that. The level of exercise has to be higher than the stress at work in
order to drive it away. No 20 minutes walks on a treadmill...

